# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  کدوم زبان برنامه نویسی موبایل رو یاد بگیرم

## fahim1384

سلام به همگی دوستان 
من برنامه نویس mvc core  هستم و با جاوا اسکریپت و زبان های وابسته دیگر تا حدی آشنا هستم و چندین سال سابقه کار دارم ولی می خوام برنامه نویسی موبایل یاد بگیرم ولی نتونستم به نتیجه ای برسم که کدوم زبان مناسبتر هست 
فلاتر و یا ری اکت و یا دیگر زبان ها و محیط ها 
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید خیلی نیاز به این مورد دارم و می خوام برنامه مربوطه هم با ios و هم اندروید سازگاری داشته باشه و بصورت آفلاین هم بتونه کار کنه 
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## fakhravari

سلام
من با زامارین فرمز کار کردم و با فلاتر کار کردم.
هر کدوم در حد خودشون خوبن، من فلاتر پیشنهاد میدم.

----------


## mohammadhafez

سلام 

فلاتر 
ریکت 
جاوا 
سی شارپ

فلاتر دردسرهای کمتری داره و همینطور ریکت ...
من شخصا تمامی اپ هام رو با فلاتر میسازم و کمتر درگیرم با دیباگ و پروفورمنس و غیره...

بازم بسته به خودتون داره مهندس :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## elecomco

در صورتیکه می خواید آموزش برنامه نویسی موبایل رو حرفه ای یاد بگیرید حتما جاوا رو توی برنامه هاتون بزارید.

----------

